# in commercial, are you worried about covid



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, you are really floundering with your trolling, Steve. :sad:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Now that people are tired of hearing about fake racism, the media has switched gears back to coronavirus until they can find a new scare, so I've seen an increase in mask usage lately.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You have to take precautions wherever you are, it doesn’t matter if you’re working or buying a pizza.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

No masks necessary. I'm not working, I'm protesting.
#BlackWiresMatter


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

So for breakfast I just had a breakfast burrito with ham, cheese, sausage, bacon, and egg. With a large glass of OJ. I probly should of ate a little less, I notice it slows me down when I work if I eat too much

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am doing more, but being more careful than ever, IMO this is how you reopen - reopening means you can do more / less isolation if you're careful, it not mean you can just declare victory, stop being careful, and do whatever you want.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> So for breakfast I just had a breakfast burrito with ham, cheese, sausage, bacon, and egg. With a large glass of OJ. I probly should of ate a little less, I notice it slows me down when I work if I eat too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'm a cheap date. Wendy's breakfast baconator :thumbsup:


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

travis theory said:


> and the rising cases everywhere?
> Do people in your commercial settings in the varied trades wear masks? and what about surface issues? people pass tools all the time.
> 
> many dont wear gloves.
> ...


Who is telling you that there are rising cases... CNN? The case are higher because there are many more tests being conducted.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Quickservice said:


> Who is telling you that there are rising cases... CNN? The case are higher because there are many more tests being conducted.


I don’t care if it was reported by the Dogpound Daily News. There’s a virus out there. We take precautions. It’s a communicable infection that a responsible person tries not to spread around.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Quickservice said:


> Who is telling you that there are rising cases... CNN? The case are higher because there are many more tests being conducted.


That might be some of it, but from what I've seen of people crowding stores maskless when restrictions started easing, I'm certain there is more community spread as well.

It's a strange phenomenon. When everyone was quarantining, the few people I saw out, in Home Depot for example, were wearing masks. Then when people started coming out again, they would be shoulder to shoulder in the aisles with no masks on.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm a cheap date. Wendy's breakfast baconator :thumbsup:


Those a good. I had my first one on the way home from having a stint put in.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Quickservice said:


> Who is telling you that there are rising cases... CNN? The case are higher because there are many more tests being conducted.



I don't trust the tests OR the statistics OR the media, but the hospital ICUs are overwhelmed in multiple areas, some worse than they were in April - that one does get my attention.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> Those a good. I had my first one on the way home from having a stint put in.


They taste much better if you eat them well smoking a Lucky Strike unfiltered cigarette


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I heard that Wendy's got an oder for a 55 gallon drum of their swiss cheese sauce to be sent to a campgrounds in New Hampshire. Apparently a couple of guys like to wrestle in it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

splatz said:


> I don't trust the tests OR the statistics OR the media, but the hospital ICUs are overwhelmed in multiple areas, some worse than they were in April - that one does get my attention.


Daily number of deaths has dropped steadily since April. I am going to assume from that , the drop in severity of infection as well. I am going to assume also this is now about as awful to catch as a common cold. Hospitals are always overwhelmed, because people get sick from many many diseases. Mostly due to abundance of refined sugars in everything they consume when it all boils down .


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> I'm a cheap date. Wendy's breakfast baconator [emoji106]


I haven't had one of those in years. Maybe I'll have 1 for lunch

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I haven't had one of those in years. Maybe I'll have 1 for lunch


They don't make the the Breakfast Baconator at lunch time. You will have to get the regular Baconator, in which I would recommend going to Burger King and getting a Bacon King instead.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I heard that Wendy's got an oder for a 55 gallon drum of their swiss cheese sauce to be sent to a campgrounds in New Hampshire. Apparently a couple of guys like to wrestle in it.


That's too bad. I do all of my camping in New Jersey. 
It stops here. Right now :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This post is to short to read.
There are no pictures. 

I’m still offended and will go knock a statue down.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> That's too bad. I do all of my camping in New Jersey.
> It stops here. Right now :vs_laugh:


I'm from a state on the list to not be admitted. I can't go to Jersey without quarantining for 14 days:sad: Can we all meet in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeSparky said:


> That's too bad. I do all of my camping in New Jersey. :


Ah camping in Toms River, her name was Michele, we were to young, but man she was built. 
Spruce Run, her name was, darn can’t remember, but she was pretty, I think, we were drunk and woke up on the beach. Took days to get the sand out.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> I'm from a state on the list to not be admitted. I can't go to Jersey without quarantining for 14 days:sad: Can we all meet in Pennsylvania?


Sounds like a plan. We can meet in somebody's favorite town.......
Hershey. :brows::vs_poop:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> Sounds like a plan. We can meet in somebody's favorite town.......
> Hershey. :brows::vs_poop:


Is there a highway into it?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> Is there a highway into it?


Hershey highway gas been overrun lately with freakishly inadequate alligators, though:surprise:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> I'm from a state on the list to not be admitted. I can't go to Jersey without quarantining for 14 days:sad: Can we all meet in Pennsylvania?


That rule is a joke. I'm originally from PA. and my dad still lives there. When NY city was in it's peak time they were letting tour buses out of NY city to come to PA. because PA wasn't closed yet. Now THEY don't want people coming in to there state.

Cowboy


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Not really an issue on this commercial site.

I do have to wear a mask to get up to the rooftop though (building policy).


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Daily number of deaths has dropped steadily since April. I am going to assume from that , the drop in severity of infection as well. I am going to assume also this is now about as awful to catch as a common cold. Hospitals are always overwhelmed, because people get sick from many many diseases. Mostly due to abundance of refined sugars in everything they consume when it all boils down .



The number of deaths nationwide may indeed be dropping but is it dropping in the states experiencing resurgences? 

Hospitals that did not run out of ICU beds in April are running out now and they are shipping patients all over the place to find facilities that can spare the beds. 



The death numbers are skewed because nursing homes have figured out that if you can avoid testing people before they die, even if they are suspected COVID-19 positive and in isolation, you don't have to count them as COVID-19 deaths and expose the facility to scrutiny for improper procedures. 



Sugar consumption is no better or worse than it was last month or last year, as far as I can tell, yet things are different...


Me, I am going to err towards caution, I am not going to be the guy that was careless and spread the bug because he thought he knew better. Anyone that says they know with confidence what's going on, I say they are full of shiite. My immune system is something between alley cat and hobo with all the filth I've been exposed to over the years, and if my number comes up, I am OK with that. I just don't want to worsen the pandemic, and don't want to risk passing it along to someone who passes it along to poor old person that's as careful as possible but has to get groceries or gas or etc.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not concerned about it in the least.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Not concerned about covid-19 at all. Salmonella poisoning from rancid, washed up Vermont chickens......
That's another story


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nope.

Masks are for woke white suburban women.

It has nothing to do with any virus, disease, sickness etc.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Working in a commercial or industrial environment we have so many other things to worry about. Most covid precautions are less than what we sometimes deal with. 1. Your hands are always dirty so don't put them near your face. The different types of dust so don't breath. Chemicals, lead, 111 trichloroethane ????. Sewer water. Dead animals. As mentioned before: Bacon, egg, cheese sandwiches. We do not hug or kiss anybody. It might be safer if we go to work rather then the park.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

:vs_cool:


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

HackWork said:


> Wow, you are really floundering with your trolling, Steve. :sad:


non answer number 1.


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

CoolWill said:


> Now that people are tired of hearing about fake racism, the media has switched gears back to coronavirus until they can find a new scare, so I've seen an increase in mask usage lately.


who are "people" in your comment? 
Who are "the media" and which outlet isnt?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

travis theory said:


> who are "people" in your comment?


Humans



> Who are "the media" and which outlet isnt?


Yes.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

99cents said:


> I don’t care if it was reported by the Dogpound Daily News. There’s a virus out there. We take precautions. It’s a communicable infection that a responsible person tries not to spread around.


I totally agree with that... I just wonder about some of the statistics being thrown around. I had a friend who recently died from a heart attack and the hospital filled out the death certificate and gave it to his wife, when she looked at it the cause of death listed as a COVID-19. When she raised h*ll about it they told her that in order to change the DC he would have to have an autopsy. She demanded the autopsy and the death certificate came back as heart failure. Are the hospitals getting Federal funds based on COVID cases?! THIS WHOLE THING IS MAKING ME CRAZY!!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

travis theory said:


> who are "people" in your comment?
> Who are "the media" and which outlet isnt?
> 
> 
> ...


FTFY
:vs_wave:


----------



## travis theory (Jun 21, 2020)

Quickservice said:


> I totally agree with that... I just wonder about some of the statistics being thrown around. I had a friend who recently died from a heart attack and the hospital filled out the death certificate and gave it to his wife, when she looked at it the cause of death listed as a COVID-19. When she raised h*ll about it they told her that in order to change the DC he would have to have an autopsy. She demanded the autopsy and the death certificate came back as heart failure. Are the hospitals getting Federal funds based on COVID cases?! THIS WHOLE THING IS MAKING ME CRAZY!!


how does she know it was a heart attack? Its like saying someone died of Pneumonia instead of saying AIDS (a practice that was happening during the AIDS initial outbreak)


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

travis theory said:


> how does she know it was a heart attack? Its like saying someone died of Pneumonia instead of saying AIDS (a practice that was happening during the AIDS initial outbreak)


You're a terrible bass player Steve.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you guys (?) are going to do a meetup in Pennsylvania , you ought to do your cavorting on Shunks Garden Rotundra thingy.......... I heard the music was awesome there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

99cents said:


> You have to take precautions wherever you are, it doesn’t matter if you’re working or paying for a hooker.


Fixed it for you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> *Daily number of deaths has dropped steadily since April*. I am going to assume from that , the drop in severity of infection as well. I am going to assume also this is now about as awful to catch as a common cold. Hospitals are always overwhelmed, because people get sick from many many diseases. Mostly due to the abundance of refined sugars in everything they consume when it all boils down.


Maybe a majority of at-risk and older folks died fewer to kill off?

AOC said old folks should not be allowed to vote, maybe she is the driving force.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> Working in a commercial or industrial environment we have so many other things to worry about. Most covid precautions are less than what we sometimes deal with. 1. Your hands are always dirty so don't put them near your face. *The different types of dust so don't breath.* Chemicals, lead, 111 trichloroethane ????. Sewer water. Dead animals. As mentioned before: Bacon, egg, cheese sandwiches. We do not hug or kiss anybody. It might be safer if we go to work rather then the park.


OR, wear a mask OSHA requires it.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Right now, June 26, There are no cases in any of the Hospitals in our County of 343,000 people. There hasn't been for two weeks. I'm 25 minutes from downtown Pittsburgh.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

brian john said:


> OR, wear a mask OSHA requires it.


The people working at the 911 site were also required to wear a mask but many times it is not feasible and they did not. How many responsible or qualified people are seen not wearing a mask when required?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

travis theory said:


> and the rising cases everywhere?
> Do people in your commercial settings in the varied trades wear masks? and what about surface issues? people pass tools all the time.
> 
> many dont wear gloves.
> ...


Based on the news this morning, you will go to jail if you don't wear a mask in North Carolina. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

brian john said:


> Maybe a majority of at-risk and older folks died fewer to kill off?
> 
> AOC said old folks should not be allowed to vote, maybe she is the driving force.


Wouldn't it be fun to get AOC on ET... That would be a rip roaring CONTROVERSIAL TALK thread. We could have her muttering to herself in no time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Quickservice said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get AOC on ET... That would be a rip roaring CONTROVERSIAL TALK thread. We could have her muttering to herself in no time.


I could get her muttering in less than 1 minute. ** 




** average


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> The people working at the 911 site were also required to wear a mask but many times it is not feasible and they did not. How many responsible or qualified people are seen not wearing a mask when required?


Safety is for you first others second, watch what you are doing take the safety precautions for yourself. If others choose to not adhere to safe work practices if it does not affect you that is on them.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

AOC is the best. Trump could learn a thing or two from her.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

